# Petition to have mod status removed?



## azman (Oct 1, 2011)

after reading that disgrace of a thread,
regarding canabisguru threatening to dog folks in.
this is a disgrace to this site and to keep him as a mod would not be right.
he has made rollitup a laughing stock and should resign as mod never mind have it revoked.
would a petition to have his mod status be allowed/tolerated or would it be "removed"
from the toke n talk forum?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 2, 2011)

some of you guys have even less of a life then me, pretty sad


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 2, 2011)

thats what happens when your up at 4 am (well 6 now) on a sunday... Im just praying I get to see my best friend today, he been out of the loop for awhile, and he sposedly just scored some sweet MOB and strawberry kush.... and well I got a little good stuff to. looking forward to a good day......


----------



## azman (Oct 2, 2011)

2 months and 332 posts, no im not quite that sad lol,
wonder if theyre all as helpful as this?


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 2, 2011)

damn, i just regd a lil bit ago at 157, lol. but I been livein on here for a week an a half. I just got into a thread here one night, been down hill from there......
its that time of year also, should be some nice bud porn on soon.


----------



## azman (Oct 2, 2011)

the only reason i started this thread was i didnt think it was right the fact that some one had possible access to informations about members, and threatening to dime people out.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 2, 2011)

Well you don't have to worry about the new mods having personal information. You could probably get more damage from someone knowing your IP address (we don't know that either) and that's a lot easier for anyone to find out.
Posting someone true identity or personal information or threatening to turn someone in should be an unforgivable sin on a cannabis forum, I do agree with you there, but the CG was dealt with by the admin, so it's over.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like he's no longer a moderator.


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 5, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Looks like he's no longer a moderator.


Aye, his moderator status was revoked.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 5, 2011)

I am pissed that the thread was pulled, should have kept it up to show his true colors, I think I did learn a few thing's off this site, Yes I do joke around and try to stir the pot,but it's all out of fun. with out the fun post this site would be lame and we would not have anything to laugh at.For me the laughter help's take My mind off the pain.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 5, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Aye, his moderator status was revoked.


 If you do not mind telling me what info the mod's can get off our account's please and if you do not want to post anything could you please pm me. reason I ask is because I am on a few other forums that a few of the mods are p.o.s


----------



## azman (Oct 5, 2011)

tbh i have no idea b ut wouldnt like to think a mod that threatens to grass has any info of mine.
i only use this site anyways. and use a proxy


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 5, 2011)

im pretty sure no one is out to get you


----------



## azman (Oct 5, 2011)

wow now upto 443 useless posts lol. gratz bro


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 5, 2011)

whats with the hostility bro


----------



## azman (Oct 5, 2011)

in 3 days you racked 112 posts posting this garbage lol,
turn your laptop/computer off and get your self out of your piss stained boxes and go to the shops/cinema or something lol.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 5, 2011)

you been counting, funny

if everything i say is a waste, and it really doesnt matter just like you and most everything else, and you spend 3 days paying attention to how many post i post or my post count makes you look pretty pathertic?

whats up? why are you so hostile, surely me and my insignificance isnt it? whats going on in azman's life?


----------



## azman (Oct 5, 2011)

lol counting no, look back to first page, 
erm whats going on in my life hmmmmmm
i finished work early today hence my presence here,
could be im a lil tired today perhaps, or the fact im just a orrible cnunt lol.


----------



## cannabisguru (Oct 5, 2011)

azman said:


> after reading that disgrace of a thread,
> regarding canabisguru threatening to dog folks in.
> this is a disgrace to this site and to keep him as a mod would not be right.
> he has made rollitup a laughing stock and should resign as mod never mind have it revoked.
> ...


What the hell man?? you people got freaking issues... MAJOR issues.

I'm no longer a mod.. you happy now kid??

You and A LOT of other people around here have some major growing up to do.


All I did was defend myself... after being accused of being a 'racists'!!!!!

and yet, I'm the one that gets punished?!?!

This place is fucking ass backwards... LOL.


Jesus fucking Christ... like a bunch of whiny little fucking babies!! GROW THE FUCK UP!

All I did was defend myself... and all the sudden I get a fucking thread started about me... to have me removed?!?!

about as lame as you can get..


----------



## azman (Oct 5, 2011)

lol @ kid,
you cannot go around threatening to dime people out to the feds on other forums when your a mod here and represent this site.
as for the racism remarks, i have absolutely no idea what your refering to tbh.
i was just a lil concerned that you have desires even thoughts of grassing folks up and may have potentially sensitive information.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 5, 2011)

Is someone gonna remove all the "fake rep" he has too? Seems to be the easiest way to know if someone is a mod or not.

EDIT: By fake rep I mean the 11 bars people seem to automatically get when they become a mod, its how I generally tell if someone is a mod or not, alot of other people too.


----------



## IN33DW33D (Oct 18, 2011)

So... The mod is removed from staff and this thread has turned into flame central.. Trash this shit


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 18, 2011)

fwiw, the new mods didn't get any fake rep.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 19, 2011)

Toooooo many mods, mod status should not be a right you should not apply for it should be something earned plan and simple. Mods should not be able to mod their own post and or not allowed to post on open forum. Thats not what a mod is a mod is someone who watches forum keeping the peace not a bunch or trolls going around in a wolf pack threatening forum members.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 24, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Is someone gonna remove all the "fake rep" he has too? Seems to be the easiest way to know if someone is a mod or not.
> 
> EDIT: By fake rep I mean the 11 bars people seem to automatically get when they become a mod, its how I generally tell if someone is a mod or not, alot of other people too.



You are currently aware that those bars are earned? Correct? You can earn them too, by helping members out or cracking funny jokes.

SlimJim, I don't really think you get to define what a mod is or what moderator's should be doing here. Admin already handled that directly. Many of us mods are senior members. I mean look at the OG mod Fdd. He has more posts than most of the new mods combined.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 25, 2011)

Matt rice, I dont think you really get to tell me what i get to define and or blast me for my opinion your a mod simply do just that if you dont like what i have to say.............Then mod this is what almost a week old and you choose to post on it why? If you have a problem move it to T&T and or edit posts not to sure why your using my username and or calling me out.....This thread is dead and over with no reason to stir the worms now is there?


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 27, 2011)

he got offended and reported me because i posted a nice juicy delicious cheese burger on his profile.

talk about uptight.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

zhn0k said:


> he got offended and reported me because i posted a nice juicy delicious cheese burger on his profile.
> 
> talk about uptight.


 nom nom nom lol


----------



## dp sux (Oct 28, 2011)

Pleazzzzzzzzze explaine this mod status and what they can do and know?? PLEASE?


----------



## Beansly (Oct 28, 2011)

dp sux said:


> Pleazzzzzzzzze explaine this mod status and what they can do and know?? PLEASE?


 There is one owner. Hes is considered an 'admin' and his SN is 'Rolli' and there is one official admin, and he's known as 'Potroast' aka 'rollitup'
Admins can give 3, 7 and lifetime IP bans. They can delete (either so only mods can see it or delete entirely) thread, move them, edit them etc.
He has access to the IP address and email you used to make your profile. They can also read your private messages if he thinks there is a reason to.

There are three global mods and their names are Marey Janey, Chiceh and Ella Jean. 
I think they have the same powers as the 'admin'. I know they can ban people but idk what info they're privy to.

Then there are the dozens and dozens of mods. The easiest way to tell if someone is a mod is to see if they have customized title under their screen name. Like mine 'noob guru', isn't earned like 'teaching how to roll' etc. The bars you're talking about are rep bars. They have nothing to do with being a mod other than the people who are mods usually have been here long enough to fill them all.
The mods have no ability to ban for anybody for any amount of time, and we don't have access to any of your private info (email and IP). All we can do is move, close, edit and delete threads. We can read deleted posts and we can delete spam from user profile pages.
Thing is, we can only do that stuff in the room we moderate. If you scroll to the bottom of each room, it tells you who the mods are of that room.
Me for instance, I'm a Newbie Room mod.
That's about it I think.


----------

